# help with the name of this composer



## erico1001

Can someone please tell me the title and composer of the great [Ed.] piece in this video?






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Weston

It sounds vaguely familiar, but I can't place it. An excerpt from Andrew Lloyd Webber's Requiem? (I'll get incinerated for that if I'm wrong.) 

Anyone else wants to give it a shot, the aria duet starts at about 25 seconds into the vid and is quite pleasant.


----------



## nefigah

It's Delibes, flower duet (I know this because of Kermit the Frog)


----------



## erico1001

thank you nefigah!


----------



## erico1001

does the 'ol jolly green fella sing this song?


----------



## nefigah

erico1001 said:


> does the 'ol jolly green fella sing this song?


No, but Kermit released a parody self-help book entitled "One Frog Can Make a Difference," which I heard in audiobook form when I was around 10 years old. The music that plays in the background while he reads is often classical, and in fact was the first place I heard e.g. the 2nd movement of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. When I watched your video clip, I instantly recognized the song as being from that old tape, but I never knew the name of it. I launched an online investigation that helped me find out the name of the duet used on the tape... and the rest is history


----------



## erico1001

so here's a video I created using the eloquent mastery of Mr. Clément Philibert Léo Delibes and his flower duet: 




Thanks again for your help nefigah!


----------



## nefigah

erico1001 said:


> so here's a video I created using the eloquent mastery of Mr. Clément Philibert Léo Delibes and his flower duet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help nefigah!


Glad to be of service--it's rare that I'm able to ID an unknown work


----------

